# Hilfe bei Würfelspiel



## babuschka (25. Nov 2010)

Hallo,
ich soll ein Würfelspiel programmieren.

Soweit hab ich auch alle nur leider fehlt mit der  Ausgabe String 

Ich bekomm das nicht hin.

Hier mal die Klasse Spieler:


```
public class Spieler 
{
// Konstruktor
	Spieler(){
		
	}
	// Methode 
	private int wuerfeln()
	{
		int wurf = (int)(Math.random()*6+1);
		return wurf;
	}
	// Methode
	public int wurfAusfuehren()
	{
		int zw1 = this.wuerfeln();
		int zw2 = this.wuerfeln();
		if ((zw1 == 1 && zw2 == 2) || (zw1 == 2 && zw2 == 1))
			return 1000;
			else {
				if (zw1 == zw2 ){
					return zw1*100;
			}	
		
	      	else
	      	{
			if (zw1<zw2)
			{
				return zw2 * 10 + zw1;
			}
			else
			{
				return zw1 * 10 + zw2;
			}
		}
	}
		
	}
	
}
```

Und hier die Klasse Schreibblock auf der Das Ergedniss ausgegeben werden soll:

```
public class Schreibblock {
	private int[][] tabelle;
	
	// Konstruktor 
	Schreibblock(int anzSpieler, int maxRunden){
		tabelle = new int[anzSpieler+1][maxRunden+1];
		
	}
	// Methode Summe berechnen
public  int berechneSumme(int spieler){
 int ergebnis=0;
 
 for(int summe : tabelle[spieler]) {
	 ergebnis = ergebnis+summe;
 }
 
 
 return ergebnis;

}
// Methode Wert setzen
public void setWert(int spieler, int runde, int wert){
	tabelle[spieler][runde]=wert;

}
// String  Ausgabe 
public String toString(){
String out = "";
for 


}
}
```

ich bekomme die to String ausgabe nicht hin.

Hier die Aufgabe :
Sie sollen ein Würfelspiel in Java simulieren. Es wird für mehrere Spieler, mehrere Runden gewürfelt. Dabei werden die einzelnen Ergebnisse eines Wurfes für jeden Spieler auf einem Schreibblock festgehalten und am Ende ausgegeben. Gespielt wird ein einfaches Spiel: wer erzielt mit zwei Würfeln (ein Wurf) die meisten Punkte?
Es zählen im allgemeinen die Augen eines Wurfes, z.B. ergeben 5 und 3 53 Punkte, 6 und 4 64 Punkte. Ausnahmen bilden die Zahlen 2 und 1 - sie zählen 1000 Punkte sowie alle Arten von Pasch (1 und 1, 2 und 2) - sie zählen (Augenzahl eines der bei- den Würfel) * 100. Eine genauere Beschreibung der Zählweise finden Sie in der un- ten angegebenen Dokumentation.
Gespielt werden mehrere Runden. Jeder Wurf wird für jeden Spieler in jeder Runde auf einem Schreibblock aufgeschrieben.


----------



## brunothg (25. Nov 2010)

warum schreibst du:


> tabelle = new int[anzSpieler+1][maxRunden+1];



tabelle = new int[anzSpieler][maxRunden];
reicht doch so hast du doch immer einen Spieler zu viel
ode rscheust du dich vor der benutzung der 0 um die Werte wiederzubekommen?


```
public String toString(){
String out="";
		
		int[][] ii = tabelle;
		
		String[] spieler = new String[ii.length+1];
		String[] spieler2 = new String[ii.length+1];
		
String format="";
		
		for(int i=0;i<spieler.length;i++){
			format=format+"| %s ";
		}

		spieler[0]="Punkte ||";
for(int i=1;i<spieler.length;i++){
			
			spieler[i]="Spieler"+String.valueOf(i);
			
		}
out=out+String.format(format, spieler)+"\n";		


		
		for(int i=0;i<ii[0].length;i++){
			
			String space1 = "";
			for(int f=0;f<9-new String("Runde"+String.valueOf(i)+":").length();f++){
				space1=space1+" ";
			}
			
			spieler2[0]="Runde"+String.valueOf(i+1)+":"+space1;
			for(int si=0;si<ii.length;si++){
				String space="";
				for(int f=0;f<spieler[si+1].length()-String.valueOf(ii[si][i]).length();f++){
					space=space+" ";
				}
				spieler2[si+1]=String.valueOf(ii[si][i])+space;
			}
			out=out+String.format(format, spieler2)+"\n";	
		}
		
		
		
		
		
		
		
		
		 
		return out ;  
	}
```


----------



## fhdo-WI ler (1. Dez 2010)

Wer auch immer die Aufgabe hier gepostet hat sollte sich echt schämen.

Das ist die Bonuspunkt der Vorlesung  "Einführung in die Informatik 1" der FH Dortmund.

Dementsprechend eine Aufgabe für Leute die die Vorlesungen verstehen und dann lösen können:

OHNE HILFESTELLUNG!


sich so die Punkte zu ergammeln einfach nur scheisse!


----------



## bone2 (1. Dez 2010)

Seit wann holt man sich bei Hausaufgaben keine Hilfe? Der pure neid das der andere eher drauf gekommen ist bei Problemen zu fragen. ob man es verstanden hat, sieht man in der prüfung, da retten auch gute hausaufgaben nicht. uni ist teamarbeit.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (1. Dez 2010)

Finde ich immer wieder interessant: Leute kommen her, haben die selbe Aufgabe, ziehen dann über denjenigen her, der gefragt hat und man selbst frägt sich: wie viel zufall muss es sein, dass diese Person, ohne nach hilfe zu suchen, genau diesen Post hier findet. 

Und wenn man sie dann drauf aufmerksam macht, kommen die besten Ausreden wieso . Auf diese bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## XHelp (1. Dez 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Finde ich immer wieder interessant: Leute kommen her, haben die selbe Aufgabe, ziehen dann über denjenigen her, der gefragt hat und man selbst frägt sich: wie viel zufall muss es sein, dass diese Person, ohne nach hilfe zu suchen, genau diesen Post hier findet.



Es gibt da noch das andere Team: Übungsleiter. Es fällt sofort auf, ob die Lösung von einem Studenten kommt, oder ob die kopiert wurde. Und wenn man google kennt, findet man auch schon recht schnell Quelle.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (1. Dez 2010)

logisch fällt das auf. Und iwie musste ich an diesen Thread denken.


----------

